# Sage Duo Temp Pro - Producing Americano style coffee



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm close to pressing the button on either a DTP with a Sage Smart Grinder or a Barista Express. Americano/long black is my regular choice of coffee but I do also enjoy espresso and cappuccino.... I'm just asking here anyone that has a DTP how do you use this for an Americano? Do you use a kettle for the water or the wand? I'm concerned using a kettle the water temperature might not be right but via the wand it could be messy due to the way it's 'poured' or more like sprayed out. With the Barista it comes with a water spout.... I'm really puzzled which way to jump. The BE was my first option but I'm reading more and more that the grinder Isn't great? I'm coming from a Delonghi Bean to cup so am a novice here. Money not the issue I just want to make sure I choose the best option.

Thank you

Regards

Paul


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a DTP. I have only made a couple of americanos (when I ran out of milk) and I used the steam wand for water. It's ok you just have to watch out if it starts swirling too much it could come out of the top of the cup. It was fairly steady when I tried it though. Just need to aim it right.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

No problems with the water delivery. I find it less hassle to leave the wand out of the liquid, No worries re swirlies


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice and easy for Americano I found, as said above just direct it in the cup rather than submerge it.

sage duo temp pro is an excellent machine. Loving the eureka mignon too


----------

